# Can anyone help? Please re: 2010 Autotrail Excel 640G Sport



## rico555 (May 20, 2012)

Hello to everyone. (home or away). 
We need some help please. We had an old Autotrail before our current van & really liked it. We are going to PX our current van & have been looking for some time. We have seen a 2010 Autotrail Excel 640G Sport today & are thinking of purchasing. It has done 4323 miles since 28/7/2010. I have searched the forums & can find very little information on this model. We are wondering if anyone has one or knows about them? We know Autotrail are usually very good but don't know much about the Excel badged stuff. The layout seems a good compromise for us. 
Thanks for your help. 
Martin & Annie.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What exactly do you want to know or find out??

Your post is very vague, there are loads of people on this forum only too happy to help but I think you need to be a bit more specific.

At the age and mileage you are looking at there certainly shouldn't be any issues with it. You will get a warranty so I would suggest that if you are SURE the layout etc is what you want then go for it!!

But if there are specific things you want to know please ask specific questions so people can give yo and informed answer.

I am a great fan of Authorial (on my third now) as I find the standard of finish, layout and general "feel" suits us, others favour other makes. Having said that AT are accepted as being at the higher end of the the quality ladder (which is reflected in their price of course)


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Martin and Annie, personal experience of our 2010 Excel 2010, I would say be very careful...not the best of build and the huge garage on ours used to fill up with rain water, you will also need to unload the garage to get the porta potty waste container out. It was the "entry level" of Auto-Trail and is no longer made. pm me if you need any more info brens


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

The Excel has been taken into the the Tracker range I thought the Excel was similar quality to the CI or Roller Team but with Autotrail badging , check everything out and if all is ok can't see any problems it's a nice van .


----------



## rico555 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Mrplodd & Brens for your replies. I was wanting to find out if the Excel models had any specific problems eg, does the Excel suffer from water ingress problems?
I also wanted to find out what people found good about them. I know they are a budget range but they are still made by Autotrail.
I also wanted to find out also what people found worked well, eg the diesel heating system, having never had one before.
Thanks again for your help.
Martin & Annie.


----------



## rico555 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Evs54, Do we know if the Excel range was made in the uk? Or is it a re-badged CI or Rollerteam made van? I know they are all owned by the same parent company but was it made here? Just interested as we have a CI now. Thanks again.
Martin & Annie.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Pretty sure that all the Autotrail models are built at their Grimsby Factory. All current models are.

You can get a factory tour which we did before getting our Apache. Very impressed with the attention to detail and labour force work ethics.

No van will be perfect, but I do feel that Autotrail take a pride in their workmanship and the quality of materials they use.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May we ask who is selling it, dealer that is.
I am slightly bemused when you say a compromise, a lot of us have done this according to the posts on here, us too, but hasten to add only on size, very happy with what we have had for last 5 years.
You do not seem sure that it is what you really want.
Have you done the list of pro's and cons.

cabby


----------



## rico555 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Charisma, our first van was an old 1994 Autotrail & that was built very well. Yes you are right "no van will be perfect" I think we are all just looking for the value for money, everything to work as it should & as little trouble as possible. 
I think it is because the Excel was a budget range that I am a bit concerned & the fact they have stopped making them after such a short run? Not that we are snobs, it just goes back to having as little trouble as possible when you have handed over the cash. 
We have also been looking at a 2007 Bessacarr 560 (Annie loves them). Swift have been amazing helping us find what works have been carried out on the vehicle, they really do seem to care. I had dealings with Autotrail once before & they were good too. 
Thanks again 
Martin & Annie


----------



## rico555 (May 20, 2012)

Hello Cabby, Stewart Longton in Chorley is the dealer. I think the end of my last post kind of sums it up. We love the lay out in the Bessie 560, Bolero & ace but the budget we have leaves us looking at 2007 & 2008 models. We know the history of this model & are trying to find a good one. We are now thinking that a newer van still within our budget could give us more piece of mind over known issues with the Swift. So yes other models seem like a compromise at the moment. Swift have been very helpful with our hunt. 
Thanks cabby. 
Martin & Annie


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

We had a Swift before the Autotrail and had loads of problems with it such that I said I would never buy another Swift, but of course there are a large number of happy Swift owners out there.

When we were looking around for our current van, we were comparing build quality and layout more than anything as many of the appliances fitted are all the same.

We felt that Autotrail offered a step up from the Swift range, but as I said, its a matter of opinion.

Hope you find one that really ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

[As said I think you will find the Excel lives on under the Tracker badge , and my opinion on the Excel is it's a cracking van well worth considering , and if you were happy with your CI can't see why you shouldn't be with the Excel yes pretty sure made in UK but obviously a lot of accessories etc sourced from the Continent ,


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello,
We too have an Excel (670B)(2011). When we were looking at upgrading we decided on this range as we bought from new and was impressed with the Autotrail badge. Initially, I went for the 640G too as I thought the garage a great feature but wife said no! she took one look at the 670B and her mind was made up. More space, French bed and a good dining/relaxing area. Quite a few people were put off the Excel's as it became there entry level motorhome but Autotrail had been making them for some time and we were very happy with the spec on the 2011 model which we choose.
The first year, we had to get a few faults corrected which really annoyed me as I did not expect any faults on a £48.000.00 motorhome. (My upgrades included, 2.3 engine, Auto-cruise, Cab and Hab air conditioning, Gaslow system, BBQ point and extra leisure battery.) since then I have fitted an additional security system, tow bar and weight increase classification from 3.3 to 3.5 tons.
Anyway, getting back to the faults, non of them were show stoppers, just niggling failures as a lack of poor attention when being built. (water level indicators, damaged decal, decorative strip above cooker and washroom door runner).
All in all it took about a year to correct with too many trips to Brownhills who were eventually kicked into touch by your's truly. We love our Motorhome, in the two years we have had it, we have visited, Spain, Italy, France and a few countries in between. 12,000 miles on the clock and going strong. With respect to damp !!! Modern Motorhomes employ quite sophisticated preparation and bonding techniques with some very good glue. It is unusual for new motorhomes to leak, especial in the roof area, some do leak at windows and skylights but these are a minority and whilst you will read about the odd new motorhome with a leak you will not read about the many thousands that don't leak. My advice for what it is worth, is make sure your not compromising internal living space for storage space! Also, understand how much weight you can carry in the garage! I think it's no more than 150 KG. Make sure you have enough weight capacity to carry all your gear. Get the facts and figures from the seller and ask for them in writing.
Finaly and above all else.........enjoy!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Be careful. Having owned four Autotrail vans I would say that they used to be considered better built than the competition in the UK. In my opinion that changed a few years ago certainly our last one, a 2006 or 2007 Mohican was a total lemon.

There are plenty of posts from unhappy Autotrail owners on here if you care to do some research. Better safe then sorry, as we were. We bought the Mohican thinking we might run it for a long time. One year was more than enough given that it leaked like a sieve and seemed unfixable, Alan.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

rico555 I've sent you a pm.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have had several Auto Trail motorhomes and been pleased with all of them. Some have had more faults than others but nonetheless felt they were well made.

We did look at the Excels when they first came onto the market but didn't like the Tambour door to the toilet/shower compartment. There was very little knee room and felt the loo so close to the bed.

The kitchen area we thought was poor with a very basic cooking hob compared to the usual makes. The general fittings we thought not as sturdy as the normal range. so we never considered the Excel range.

Look at lots of makes and compare pro's and cons before making a final choice and go through the motorhome with a fine tooth comb checking everything before parting with any cash.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

No particular information on the model you ask about but reading the forum regularly there do seem to be a lot of complaints with the modern Autotrails in general and Swift seem to be a close second. As others have said complaints do tend to get posted about more than happy campers.
Why not give a thought to buying a slightly older but quality van? You're likely to end up happier with a better level of specification and equipment.


----------



## rico555 (May 20, 2012)

Hello to everyone on this page & thank you for taking the time to lend a hand. We have been to have another look at the Excel tonight & have more than likely changed our minds. 

We were starting to think about the older Autotrail models being of a better quality than the new ones & eurajohn (thanks) has given the same advice. (spooky) 

Thanks Zulurita, we did comment to each other that the tambour door would be a problem in the future. Fortunately we are both quite small people (gnomes), so the leg room in the toilet is much better than in the van we have now. The cooking facilities are dare I say better in the Excel as well. 

Thanks for the PM philippft, I think the 670b would be better for us too, we haven't seen one in the flesh yet, but am I right in thinking it is on the longer chassis than the 640? The chassis extensions on the 640 look to be made of very thin metal? 

Sorry erneboy to hear about your Mohican that was a lemon??? We hope you are happy with the van you have now. Unfortunately we seem to be lemon magnets when it come to vans? So if you ever see 2 gnomes walking round a motorhome show with what appears to be a lemon magnet, please say hello, it might just be us. 

We have looked at so many vans now we can't see the wood for the wood. 

Thanks for the help, my (Martin) head is now mashed. 
Martin & Annie :?


----------

